# Shrimp and Crawfish



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Does anyone out there have any experience catching either shrimp or crawfish? I'm in the Houston area (moved recently from Atl), so probably any information ranging from Southeast Texas through possibly Mobile Alabama might be applicable. 

Questions with shrimping: I've seen many cast netting videos... I've seen people catch almost nothing and some claim to limit out (in Louisiana) at 25 pounds for the day... all from a small net. Your stories or thoughts on the subject? How "hard" is this compared to fishing?

Questions with Crawfish: Again with the youtube videos... whole baskets brimming with crawdaddies. Any thoughts or stories there?

I guess, in particular, where are some good places to go to do this (especially in the Tx area if possible) and what could be expected "catch wise"? A pound after a few hours? A few pounds all day? I know this will vary substantially based on time of year, equipment and skill, etc... just looking for info, as it seems like a good change of pace vs fishing.


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I catch crawdads all summer. I go to the lake and chum the areas that are real shallow ---- below my knees -- with hard dogfood near about dusk.

I wait until dark. Using a light there are crawdad's everywhere. The dog food brought them in.I wade around in the shallow area, and put a small net behind them, and startle them off the dog food chunk. They dart backward into the net. They are dumped in a floating bucket attached to my belt. I also have success with a pole, line and a piece of bacon on a hook. Same shallow area, When they grab the bacon, I lift them slightly and put the net under them. they let go and fall into the net, and they are dumped into the bucket.

Any with egg clusters under their tails are let loose as those eggs make more crawdads. I've never used a trap you throw out in the water as I think it would get easily stolen. I don't have anywhere to catch them except in the public shallows area of Hoover Reservior on the west side of the lake. 

Ohio Rusty ><>

Somewhere between culture and agriculture.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Go to the Alabama Fish and Game web site and see where you can shrimp. Or you can goggle shrimping in Alabama. When I go down we shrimp in Mobile Bay down towards Ft Morgan.

Here u go
http://www.outdooralabama.com/images/file/Shrimp Handout Com July11.pdf

http://www.outdooralabama.com/images/file/Shrimp Handout Rec July11.pdf

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/saltwater/Shrimping.pdf


----------

